# Pygo thickness



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

What pygos are the thickest in order? I was just curious because my piraya is quite thin compared to my other pygos at the same length.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... well thats actually a good question, I know how well they are fed plays a significant role though...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I feed all my p's the same food. I rotate beefheart, chicken heart, krill, shrimp, smelt. But a good portion is beef heart. My other pygos are alot bigger than my piraya.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

It can deal with the individual fish. This is mostly an opinion topic so you will get varied answers

I think Cariba are thickest for fish of the same size, followed by Piraya, Yellow Natts and then Red Natts


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

it varies on the individual fish. caribe and ternetzi are the 2 thickest from my experience. they are very close in size.

piraya and natts are also very close in size. it'd be hard to say which one is thicker.
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> it varies on the individual fish. caribe and ternetzi are the 2 thickest from my experience. they are very close in size.
> 
> piraya and natts are also very close in size.
> wes


 Good to see you back wes.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

unfortunately i'm not back. i'm just at my mom's and using her computer. i will go buy another new keyboard today if the roads get better. the store is an hour away and Michigan got hit with a snow storm last night and this morning. the roads are bad.

wes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you guys have seen pics of my 10" red right? the one with the little birth mark? well shes atleast 3" thick , no shittin you.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Anything is possible but as i´ve read the order is as follow: P. Piraya, P. Cariba and finally P. Nattereri (including Terns)!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

From my personal experience limited with Piraya though, Cariba seem to be more stocky in build at adult hood than the others, and piraya seem to be more elongated, very slightly with both compared to Natts, but I feel it is noticealbe


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Anything is possible but as i´ve read the order is as follow: P. Piraya, P. Cariba and finally P. Nattereri (including Terns)!


 From the comparisons and relationships (Fink 1993, 1997), the species are quite similar. Body shape is stablized allowing recognition of Pygocentrus species, however, the only recognizable differences pertain to color pattern, size (as in P. piraya large size and rayed adipose fin), with color being variable like those pertaining to P. nattereri which water effects coloration and pigments. In most of the differentiation among the species, nattereri is most similar to cariba. As for the rest of the remarks pertaining to _thickness_ no way to quantify it since it is variable according to diet and ecology.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have two piraya that are the same but one is thinner than the other. one is about 1to 1.25inches and the other is close to 2 inches. 4 cariba that are about the same size and they are different in thickness also. The thicker ones in my tank iv'e noticed eat more.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

nate has seen the thickness of the 10" red female I have at the fish store and she is a freaking beast, mean as hell to, he can attest on how wide she is!


----------

